# Advice on FONTS



## balanga (Aug 25, 2014)

I've just managed to install X on my system and trying to get to grips with Gnome2 as my Desktop Manager...

I'm going through Chapter 6 of the handbook and am currently trying decide on which fonts to install. This is something I'm not familiar with at all. 

Can someone suggest which to use?


----------



## dh (Aug 31, 2014)

I suggest x11-fonts/dejavu, x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf or x11-fonts/ubuntu-font - they all include sans-serif, serif ja monospace/fixed width fonts. I suggest you also install x11-fonts/webfonts and fixed width font x11-fonts/terminus which is nice for terminals.


----------

